# Breakfast, lunch or dinner in Toronto



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

New update: GG has been so kind as to offer the use of his studio for another fun jam night. 

Intended dates June 7, 14 or the 28th. If interested let him know please. Thx. 

Update June 4th: dates have been changed to June 21, July 12 or the 19th due to extenuating circumstances. 

Planning a get together in TO for a meal with my esteemed forum members.

This won’t be until it gets a tad warmer like maybe in March.

Let me know if you’re interested.

I will organize everything.

Update: 

Where: Mill street Brew Pub

When: April 12

Time: 6:30 for dinner or breakfast depending on your schedule 

List of attendees so far:

Lola
Sambonne
Bullet
Granny Gremlin
Strat Cat
Butterknucket
Sunny 1433
Tarbender

Possibly:

JDTO
BW66
Bolero

If I missed someone pls accept my apologies.

Another update: July 19th same place, same time(6:30).


----------



## Bullet (Jan 24, 2019)

Hi @Lola - thank you for taking the lead on organizing this potential get together 
I am not very esteemed but I am interested in attending 
I live in the downtown core of TO but I am happy to travel within the GTA ...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Bullet said:


> Hi @Lola - thank you for taking the lead on organizing this potential get together
> I am not very esteemed but I am interested in attending
> I live in the downtown core of TO but I am happy to travel within the GTA ...


It would be most likely be downtown. Any chance I get to be in the city I am there! A really nice eatery on Front street is Fran’s. There are a lot of places that we could go to. We shall see.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

I vote chicken and ribs


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Chitmo said:


> I vote chicken and ribs


You hiking down?


----------



## Bullet (Jan 24, 2019)

Chitmo said:


> I vote chicken and ribs


I like your idea @Chitmo but quite a big road trip for you eh ?!


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

LexxM3 said:


> You hiking down?





Bullet said:


> I like your idea @Chitmo but quite a big road trip for you eh ?!


Who knows what I’ll do


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Pay for my flight there and back and I'll go.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Chitmo said:


> I vote chicken and ribs


We should jump on a train.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Planning an event for when the leafs are out are we


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Weather permitting, I’m in.

So, we meet for breakfast, go to Capsule, then go for lunch, followed by a trip to Tundra, have dinner, and finish the day at the 12th Fret...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

StratCat said:


> So, we meet for breakfast, go to Capsule, then go for lunch, followed by a trip to Tundra, have dinner, and finish the day at the 12th Fret...


You might need a second mortgage by the end of the day.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

StratCat said:


> Weather permitting, I’m in.
> 
> So, we meet for breakfast, go to Capsule, then go for lunch, followed by a trip to Tundra, have dinner, and finish the day at the 12th Fret...


I thought Capsule closed?


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm in.



StratCat said:


> Weather permitting, I’m in.
> 
> So, we meet for breakfast, go to Capsule, then go for lunch, followed by a trip to Tundra, have dinner, and finish the day at the 12th Fret...


I know you're kidding, but bad plan (Tundra is the worst and I doubt Capsule is open before noon).


----------



## Bullet (Jan 24, 2019)

butterknucket said:


> I thought Capsule closed?


Website is still active ...


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Fairly new member here (though I've already bought two pedals) and I'm in as well!


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Bullet said:


> Website is still active ...


It's definitely open. I bought my Supro 1605R from there recently.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

dam it! i would attend if i was still there

what you should really do is, go downtown to that little breakfast diner by the eaton center. then after breakfast, you shoot down to the rehearsal factory, turn all the knobs to 11 and totally rock out. of course someone has to film it, to post on the forum


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

What a fabulous idea. Would warmer mean summer??? Or spring??? Acoustic or electric...


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hmmm...

I'll be keeping my eye on this one... It takes a lot to get me south of 7, but this intrigues me.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> dam it! i would attend if i was still there
> 
> what you should really do is, go downtown to that little breakfast diner by the eaton center. then after breakfast, you shoot down to the rehearsal factory, turn all the knobs to 11 and totally rock out. of course someone has to film it, to post on the forum


Omg I love that idea. I will totally include the Reherasal factory in the days itinerary. 

Your brilliant Cheezy! Of course we have to film it. Lol


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Tarbender said:


> What a fabulous idea. Would warmer mean summer??? Or spring??? Acoustic or electric...


I think in March, end of. Or, maybe the beginning of April. It’s definitely happening. 

JDTO and Bigboki live in Toronto and maybe they would like to come. I mean after all, it’s an open invitation to anyone and everyone.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Too bad Dorian that you don’t live closer. I know your in Alberta. It would be amazing to have you in our company.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Capsule Music - 985 Dovercourt Rd, Toronto, ON M6H 2X6. They moved from the their Queen West Location a few years ago


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Robert1950 said:


> Capsule Music - 985 Dovercourt Rd, Toronto, ON M6H 2X6. They moved from the their Queen West Location a few years ago


There are the Cherry beach studios that sound amazing as well. I just absolutely love the Rehearsal factory though. I love the ambience, the manager at the Front street location and just the ppl I have met. It’s always a great time down there.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Never been to the Cherry Beech studio. Are the rooms there bigger than at the RF front street.

RF front rooms are so small that it’s brutal if you have a drummer god damn cymbals crashin right beside your ear hole.

RF Islingtone has a good sized room though.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Wardo said:


> Never been to the Cherry Beech studio. Are the rooms there bigger than at the RF front street.
> 
> RF front rooms are so small that it’s brutal if you have a drummer god damn cymbals crashin right beside your ear hole.
> 
> RF Islingtone has a good sized room though.


The one on Richmond street is like walking into a really 1st rate hotel. Very upscale compared to the Front street one. I am very happy though at the Front street one. It’s a bit cramped depending on the studio you rent. Grant the manager at the Front street location is really amazing and so kind. He’s given me tons of free playing time when I have gone just to practice by myself plus he’s been a roadie for a few famous bands and the story that man can tell about his tour adventures are amazing. The shit he has done and seen!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I was leaving there a few weeks ago lugging my amp, guitar case and pedal board down the stairs. Grant says “where’s the roadie” I said “Doug Ford cancelled the god damn Work Release Program so I’m on my own.”


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Wardo said:


> I was leaving there a few weeks ago lugging my amp, guitar case and pedal board down the stairs. Grant says “where’s the roadie” I said “Doug Ford cancelled the god damn Work Release Program so I’m on my own.”


Funny we haven’t met yet. I have been frequenting that location for over 4 years.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I’ve been there on and off for about 5 years. Parking in that area is a pain so I don’t go there often although I was supposed to jam there this Saturday but had to cancel due to work. The parking lot on the west side is gone now which doesn’t help. I prefer places where it’s all highway to get there and they have their own parking lot like the Sauga RF.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Probably not the right venue (space/seating) but oh soooo good!

The Senator - Diner & Winebar – Gallery

And correct on Capsule - it’s open, but very limited hours.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Lola said:


> The one on Richmond street is like walking into a really 1st rate hotel. Very upscale compared to the Front street one. I am very happy though at the Front street one. It’s a bit cramped depending on the studio you rent. Grant the manager at the Front street location is really amazing and so kind. He’s given me tons of free playing time when I have gone just to practice by myself plus he’s been a roadie for a few famous bands and the story that man can tell about his tour adventures are amazing. The shit he has done and seen!


grant is the coolest, i agree. impossible not to like him


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Always wanted to visit Cosmo.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I just read some reviews on Fran’s restaurant and they’re very mixed. 

I don’t care where we eat, as long as they have good coffee or tea and decent food. 

There are so many options. Hell, we could even go to St. Lawrence market.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

We should agree on some dates and just throw them out there.

First of all let’s decide what meal we would like to share together. I personally would be good for lunch or dinner. I have stuff to do in the morning at work and home so mornings aren’t good for me. I also have a really flexible schedule at work so it’s no problem booking off whatever day we decide works for everyone.

I would like to also have a jam session wherever. I think if we could somehow fit something in. I am sure not everyone could participate but for those few that want to.

Do you want to do it either Saturday or Sunday or let’s live dangerously and this could happen for maybe a early Friday night dinner or whatever. 

Here’s the calendar for April.










Like I said, any weekend is fine with me. How about you?


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

cheezyridr said:


> dam it! i would attend if i was still there
> 
> what you should really do is, go downtown to that little breakfast diner by the eaton center.


You've been gone for a while haven't you ;P



Lola said:


> There are the Cherry beach studios that sound amazing as well. I just absolutely love the Rehearsal factory though. I love the ambience, the manager at the Front street location and just the ppl I have met. It’s always a great time down there.


My studio is down that way, and free. ... more and better amps ... ok at least more... and in better condition. Cherry Beach sound is very expensive (a lot of pro tours go through there for logistical reasons; I winder if they still have the poster up "The Stones jammed here" LOL). Like $10-15 more per hour than RF IIRC . It's been a few years since I jammed there tho.



Wardo said:


> Never been to the Cherry Beech studio. Are the rooms there bigger than at the RF front street.
> 
> RF front rooms are so small that it’s brutal if you have a drummer god damn cymbals crashin right beside your ear hole.


Cherry Beach Sound has weird shaped rooms. Large by square footage but a long skinny rectangle and not much acoustic treatment. My room is smaller than RF Richmond's non-deluxe hourlies (never been to Front) by a tiny bit, but treated well so not a problem unless you got a real crash n basher.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Granny Gremlin said:


> You've been gone for a while haven't you ;P
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe we could hook up there? If that’s possible!


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Lola said:


> Maybe we could hook up there? If that’s possible!


Well I wasn't just dangling it in front of yer nose to be a dick. It will force me to clean up a bit, which is good.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Well I wasn't just dangling it in front of yer nose to be a dick. It will force me to clean up a bit, which is good.


I didn’t want to invite myself or impose on you. I am a really polite person! Believe it or not! Lol


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Granny Gremlin said:


> You've been gone for a while haven't you ;P


yes, about a year and a half. that's why i can't remember the name of that place. sunset grill maybe? they were the only place i knew of in toronto that knows how to make decent home fries.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Well I wasn't just dangling it in front of yer nose to be a dick. It will force me to clean up a bit, which is good.


How many ppl can your studio accommodate?


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Lola said:


> How many ppl can your studio accommodate?


Not an incredible amount. I've had a jam of 6 in there; you could get more bodies in it but it does start to get cozey. IIRC, there's only 6 amps right now (+ maybe 1 more but I don't think anyone has used it at all since my buddy bought it so dunno if it works - 15" speaker I think) including bass stack (which is technically a guitar head; there are extra guitar speakers), plus drums/vocalist not playing guitar 8 will fit. More if we're taking turns and if I move the chairs/stools (somehow the cheap drum thones keep multiplying; they breed like rabbits) out into the hall there could be a hang out spot there. If there's a keys player there's space (double stand) but I think my bud took all the keys home after the last gig. If it's gonna be that full people may want to not bring large pedalboards. If we don't care to have a drummer I can move those out the way and open up some floor space.

Apologies in advance about the bathroom - not gross or anything but the door is ghetto - wouldn't quite close for a while and has been 'fixed' by someone with less skill than Red Green. I blame The Beaches (they have since moved out).


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Not an incredible amount. I've had a jam of 6 in there; you could get more bodies in it but it does start to get cozey. IIRC, there's only 6 amps right now (+ maybe 1 more but I don't think anyone has used it at all since my buddy bought it so dunno if it works - 15" speaker I think) including bass stack (which is technically a guitar head; there are extra guitar speakers), plus drums/vocalist not playing guitar 8 will fit. More if we're taking turns and if I move the chairs/stools (somehow the cheap drum thones keep multiplying; they breed like rabbits) out into the hall there could be a hang out spot there. If there's a keys player there's space (double stand) but I think my bud took all the keys home after the last gig. If it's gonna be that full people may want to not bring large pedalboards. If we don't care to have a drummer I can move those out the way and open up some floor space.
> 
> Apologies in advance about the bathroom - not gross or anything but the door is ghetto - wouldn't quite close for a while and has been 'fixed' by someone with less skill than Red Green. I blame The Beaches (they have since moved out).


Sounds awesome. Have to incorporate a studio visit somewhere in the day for those who want to play. We’ll figure it out somehow! It sounds like so much fun. I am definitely in for this.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

GG we need a drummer, whether that person is an absolute beginner or whatever. We need a time keeper.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I'd be down for this


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

GG your studio sounds nice, and you have till April for fix/clean the bathroom. I like the way this is going, kudos to Lola for starting this. I tried to get a Friday Afternoon Blues/Rock Club going a couple of years back but only got a merger response. This sounds a lot more promising. A few nibbles and music, fantastic!!!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

We could even find a restaurant close by the studio and right in The Beaches. It’s been so long since I have been in that neck of the woods. The Beaches are a little slice of heaven. I love it there. So much history! 

Just an idea and tossing it out there. Food for thought. Lol


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh ya, start tossing out some dates ppl so I can start planning soon. 

My 2 cents worth. We all go for dinner on a Friday night and then we hit GG’s studio. I will confirm what Friday. Have to look at a calendar. 

Voice your opinion ppl. Breakfast, lunch or dinner, date and time. What works for you?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Update: 5, 12, 19 or the 26 are all Friday’s in April. I am good to go on any of them.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

You folks are so admirably democratic down Toronto way. 

In comparison, "Breakfast in Kitchener" is very dictatorial. I might even tell those attending exactly where they are sitting that morning.

All the best for your Friday evening meal and jam.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Lola said:


> We could even find a restaurant close by the studio and right in The Beaches. It’s been so long since I have been in that neck of the woods. The Beaches are a little slice of heaven. I love it there. So much history!
> 
> Just an idea and tossing it out there. Food for thought. Lol


The Beach (they have officially decided that's the name, though there is still argument cuz of coarse there is) is not that close. Sorry if I confused you earlier, but I was referring the the brat band not an entire neighborhood abusing a public toilet ;p

The Closest thing to Cherry St is The Distillery and then heading W, The Esplanade. Though it isn't too bad getting to/from The Beaches because you can just zip down Lakeshore. Not going quite so far E as that, but more N, there's Chinatown E and Little India, if people are into that.

There is T&T Supermarket, literally in front of my spot, which has a good Asian buffet and a la carte dim sum (also mediocre sushi), but that doesn't seem like the best idea; there is such a thing as too casual - feels like a highschool cafeteria, just with better food. Good for a snack afterwards though.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

greco said:


> You folks are so admirably democratic down Toronto way.
> 
> In comparison, "Breakfast in Kitchener" is very dictatorial. *I might even tell those attending exactly where they are sitting that morning.*
> 
> All the best for your Friday evening meal and jam.


I think you should order for them, too. "Whattaya think this is, a restaurant?"


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Ordering for somone is a thing that happens. Mostly these days it is considerred a bit rude but it used to be like, im paying and i know this place and speak the language if ethnic, know the food and know what you like etc. 

.... wish someone would ‘order’ for me.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

cream of sumyung guy, soup?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Granny Gremlin said:


> The Beach (they have officially decided that's the name, though there is still argument cuz of coarse there is) is not that close. Sorry if I confused you earlier, but I was referring the the brat band not an entire neighborhood abusing a public toilet ;p
> 
> The Closest thing to Cherry St is The Distillery and then heading W, The Esplanade. Though it isn't too bad getting to/from The Beaches because you can just zip down Lakeshore. Not going quite so far E as that, but more N, there's Chinatown E and Little India, if people are into that.
> 
> There is T&T Supermarket, literally in front of my spot, which has a good Asian buffet and a la carte dim sum (also mediocre sushi), but that doesn't seem like the best idea; there is such a thing as too casual - feels like a highschool cafeteria, just with better food. Good for a snack afterwards though.


I am good for whatever anybody wants to do! 

We need to get the pickle out. Dates and times pls and thx.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

greco said:


> .. I might even tell those attending exactly where they are sitting that morning.


And make them wear name tags...lol


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Wardo said:


> And make them wear name tags...lol


Name tags? Great idea! LMAO!!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It is. We did that at our toronto meet.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Requesting a song, (yes, already lol)Midnight Rambler. Love this tune because I just learned how to play it. So much damned frigging fun! Hope to learn the solo too!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

So I have picked a date which is April 12 and I would like to have an early dinner downtown and then head to GG’s studio for a fun jam! 

No one is speaking up so I will! Lol

Opinions?


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

bolero said:


> cream of sumyung guy, soup?


I guess that was borderline offensive depending how you interpret it

apologies, my sense of humour often gets me into trouble


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Granny Gremlin - where exactly is your studio? How far are you from the pubs/restaurants on Front/Wellington area? Or even the Esplanade?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Wardo said:


> And make them wear name tags...lol


If I was going, I'd totally be into that. I'd have to dig out my old one, if I can find it......


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

... lol


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

double post


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Tarbender said:


> Granny Gremlin - where exactly is your studio? How far are you from the pubs/restaurants on Front/Wellington area? Or even the Esplanade?


I would like to know myself, pls and thx u.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

There’s enough clues in Granny’s posts above to figure out where it is ... lol


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Based on what GG said about his location, Distillery District is the closest spot with restaurants/bars, but Friday nights there are usually busy. We had a work event at the Mill Street pub, but the food wasn't all that great and it's a bit expensive, IIRC. Google says it's 4 minutes drive, 15 minutes walk from T&T Supermarket to Distillery District.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2019)

You guys should call a catering truck to stop by the studio. lol.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Tarbender said:


> Granny Gremlin - where exactly is your studio? How far are you from the pubs/restaurants on Front/Wellington area? Or even the Esplanade?


Down Cherry St S of Lakeshore. Distillery is straight N of me (agree w @jdto : busy and expensive tourist trap) and the Esplanade is the next block over to the W.

It occurs to me the pub on Cherry St ( 275 Cherry Street — Cherry St Bar-B-Que ) is supposed to be kick ass but I have never been.  Better parking situation than Esplanade.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

The menu at the Bar-B-Que place looks interesting.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Parking is the most critical factor with respect to any venture that concerns Toronto...lol


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Wardo said:


> Parking is the most critical factor with respect to any venture that concerns Toronto...lol


TTC and Uber for me, I think. I'm not driving down there on a weeknight.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks like a large lot across from the bbq place.

Friday night traffic be a mess everywhere in the city though.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Wardo said:


> Looks like a large lot across from the bbq place.
> 
> Friday night traffic be a mess everywhere in the city though.


Last Thursday, I took my dad out to the Cadillac Lounge to see Sue Foley for his birthday. I left my office at 5:40 at Yonge & Bloor and it took me about an hour to get to him at Spadina and Fort York, then another 15 or so to get over to Cadillac. It was nuts. I know it was shortly after a huge snowfall and some lanes are blocked around the city etc., so I left some extra time. It still took me a lot longer than I thought it would.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Its not so bad getting down there .... unless there's a show at Rebel (in the winter that's usually Saturdays not Fridays).


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

jdto said:


> TTC and Uber for me, I think. I'm not driving down there on a weeknight.


Go train and walking for me!

It’s just a beautiful walk from Union to the Distillery district.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Its not so bad getting down there .... unless there's a show at Rebel (in the winter that's usually Saturdays not Fridays).


I think part of my issue last week was I had to get in with the traffic getting onto the Gardiner, which is a nightmare.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Well, if no one else is going to jump at the chance... (I know things are probably different now Granny  )
Good luck everybody.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Saw the Pukka Orchestra a few times and been in the old 52 Division a few times as well when it was a cop shop although the cops didn’t beat me up because it was my birthday and they couldn’t charge me for drinking under age as I’d turned 18 that day and had to get to the Gardens to see Yes...lol. Not my fault their fuckin cars looked like yellow taxies and my friend tried to flag one down. Later when I was at OCA in the 80s the former 52 Division building was then part of the campus.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Good idea Lola. I am a bit far away from T.O. these days.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Good idea Lola. I am a bit far away from T.O. these days.


thats why theyre doing it in Toronto


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Any decisions yet?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Lola said:


> Any decisions yet?


Who is in charge of making the decision? ...Seriously.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

greco said:


> Who is in charge of making the decision? ...Seriously.


The majority votes will take it. Everyone will have a say about time, date and the eatery we will dine at. I hope that everyone that wants to attend will speak up. I have taken it upon myself to organize everything. I love organizing. It’s the OCD in me.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Dinner and an open invite to jam. If it were near a Rehersal factory, those of us who wanna jam could. I’d be a lot more motivated if I got to jam with my GC buds. 

And I have a 1000 song book that we could refer too. Just bring an iPad and you’re set. 

Keep me posted. 




Lola said:


> Planning a get together in TO for a meal with my esteemed forum members.
> 
> This won’t be until it gets a tad warmer like maybe in March.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Lola said:


> The majority votes will take it. Everyone will have a say about time, date and the eatery we will dine at. I hope that everyone that wants to attend will speak up. I have taken it upon myself to organize everything. I love organizing. It’s the OCD in me.


I think I already mentioned before but I"m definitely in! For the dinner and the jam! April 12th works for me!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

sambonee said:


> Dinner and an open invite to jam. If it were near a Rehersal factory, those of us who wanna jam could. I’d be a lot more motivated if I got to jam with my GC buds.
> 
> And I have a 1000 song book that we could refer too. Just bring an iPad and you’re set.
> 
> Keep me posted.


No problem. I will post the details as they occur.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have my IPhone which has Spotify on it. I have tons of songs on it (and they are not all ACDC songs) lol
I hook it up to the PA and voila, I am ready to rock! 

When I get enough ppl to choose a date I will use a random number generator and we’ll go from there. 

I was also thinking that if this works out which I have no doubt it will, we could make this into an annual event. This could be a segue to Riff Wrath in June. Waiting for Riff Wrath is such a long wait. It tests my patience. Truly it does.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I hear ya. This is how I feel on the lead up to Riff Wrath.











Seriously, I'm just jealous I can't go. I wish Canada was the size of Switzerland sometimes.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm still keen!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Tarbender said:


> I'm still keen!


Do you have a date that is compatible for yourself?


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm extremely flexible with day and time. Just hoping that the venues would be near a TTC line.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Im flexible too this far out. @Lola you’re talking April right?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Im flexible too this far out. @Lola you’re talking April right?


Yup. April it is.

We still have a while to hash out some plans.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2019)

Make sure to keep Apr 28 open for the Elmira Guitar Show.
A lot of nice eye candy over the years.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Give me something guys! We have a little over a month. I want this to go off without a hitch pls and thx. There are lots of options that I have already given you!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Sorry, but the dictator in me still thinks you are being much too democratic.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Lola said:


> Do you have a date that is compatible for yourself?


This is some kind of couples only thing?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

jb welder said:


> This is some kind of couples only thing?


Couples? No! Whoever wants to come can come. My husband would attend this in a million years.

I will go by myself if the needs arises. I live to play!! 

I am super flexible with the date as long as it’s on a Friday. That’s my flex day at work.




greco said:


> Sorry, but the dictator in me still thinks you are being much too democratic.


Suggest what I should do then Mr. Greco. 

I said initially April 12th which still works for me.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Lola said:


> Suggest what I should do then Mr. Greco.


Something for you to ponder/consider:

YOU...Select a date, time and place. 

Obviously, you will need to be sure in advance that the restaurant can accommodate the (estimated) number well ahead of the selected date and that hopefully/preferably you will be able to be seated together. 

Then organize some sort of way of knowing 
1) the approximate number that will be attending 
and
2) the names of forum members that confirm their attendance. 

Let the restaurant know the number (with a "cushion" of 4-5 persons) a day or so in advance...or whatever they require/request.

The details of any tangential planning (i.e., a jam afterwards) could be "delegated" to someone that is attending and has knowledge and experience with this type of thing. You will have enough to do.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

greco said:


> Something for you to ponder/consider:
> 
> YOU...Select a date, time and place.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your invaluable input.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Lola said:


> Thank you for your invaluable input.


Facetious or sincere?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

greco said:


> Facetious or sincere?


I am being very genuine and sincere. <3


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Lola said:


> Couples? No! Whoever wants to come can come.* My husband would attend this in a million years.*


I have only two things to say about that:

1) your husband apparently has a very full dance card
2) your husband seems to be extremely optimistic.

I consider both of these things as wonderful assets, BTW.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> I have only two things to say about that:
> 
> 1) your husband apparently has a very full dance card
> 2) your husband seems to be extremely optimistic.
> ...


I meant, “*my husband wouldn’t come”. *That was an sp on my part.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lola said:


> I meant, “*my husband wouldn’t come”. *That was an sp on my part.


well then, he should be more supportive


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Listen to Greco and put your leather boots on. We're all flakey musicians here and need a firm hand.






(if you really wanna be democratic, make a poll.... but do go check how many troll votes you get, you know, from wise guys in the prairies or wherever)


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

No democracy. Lead it and some will come. Some won’t. 

I’ll bring my drumsticks and a bass.

Make it a Thursday night. 

Dinner 6;30-745. Jam 8-10. Etobicoke RF or the new spot Lynx. It’s pretty awesome. 

I’ll Bring a 1000 song book with arrangements to help guide the jam (s) - ( could even be two rooms given that we don’t do this very often. I’d rather pay a little bit more money and be able to play more during the night. )

If someone brings an overhead projector with a laptop it would be golden. Or even just tablets.

And even better idea might just be to bring takeout into the jam. I’ve done that before with great success. And there would be less travel and less downtime. Come to think of it it could even be a potluck LOL


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@Lola seems like @sambonee might be the perfect co-planner from the perspective of organizing the Jam component of the evening.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

sambonee said:


> No democracy. Lead it and some will come. Some won’t.
> 
> I’ll bring my drumsticks and a bass.
> 
> ...


Thx but I can’t make it to Etobicoke. I don’t drive and GG has kindly offered to let us play at his studio. It’s going to be downtown TO. It central and the public transit is available for anyone who needs it.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

So the date is April 19th, Friday, dinner around 5ish. I will start looking for a restaurant/eatery in the near future!


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

sambonee said:


> No democracy. Lead it and some will come. Some won’t.
> 
> I’ll bring my drumsticks and a bass.
> 
> ...


We have a rythmn section then (I can play drums or bass too - better on drums especially if not familiar with the material - or we could switch up)


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Lola said:


> *So the date is April 19th, Friday, dinner around 6:30ish. I will start looking for a restaurant/eatery in the near future!*


@Lola...A little help for you.

You can make a post for inattentive, easily distracted, flakey musicians, but you have to make sure they see it and (hopefully) read it.
("take a horse to water...can't make it drink" analogy)

Edit: I am stepping across the line here and apologize.
I'll stop raining on your parade.
Looking forward to some pics of the event(s).


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

greco said:


> @Lola...A little help for you.
> 
> You can make a post for inattentive, easily distracted, flakey musicians, but you have to make sure they see it and (hopefully) read it.
> ("take a horse to water...can't make it drink" analogy)
> ...


Dinner is at 6:30ish now.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

You’re cordially invited to a fantastic night of good food, excellent company and a jam to remember. 

Date: April 19th, 2019
Time: 6:30ish for dinner
Destination: To follow

and then we will convene at GG’s studio for a wonderful night of fun and frivolity!
Address will be posted


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Lola said:


> Dinner is at 6:30ish now.


Edited my post to align with the change.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Ok. I can do that. 

@Granny Gremlin ’s posts have been very informative. I look forward to shaking the hand of the GG!!

Friday’s are harder for me but I’ll make it happen. 

GG. Thanks for the hosting. I’ll bring a few treats. Some for fun, others for fun!!

I hadn’t followed the whole thread. That’s why I suggested RF. I’m onboard now. 

If we have other rhythm section participants- I can do keys/piano if need be. Harmonica, flute and trombone if really necessary!!!


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

I'm in too!!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am looking forward to meeting everyone. 

This is going to be a blast. 

Maybe I will bring my clarinet and recorder along with me.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

sambonee said:


> ...Lynx. It’s pretty awesome.


Looking at their website Lynx seems nice and very close to me but parking in that area is usually bad. Islington RF is not too bad for street parking but easiest is the Sauga RF location just west on the Gardner and they have a good size parking lot when you get there.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lola said:


> Maybe I will bring my clarinet and recorder along with me.


I’ll say what everyone is thinking. 

Don’t.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

@Wardo irs gonna be at granny's Place.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

vadsy said:


> I’ll say what everyone is thinking.
> 
> Don’t.


haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Another get together? Sheeeeeeeeeiiiiit.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Can you put the details in the OP for me, so I don't have to root through 9 pages? Gratzi.

Is there a post that lists the attendees?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Lola said:


> You’re cordially invited to a fantastic night of good food, excellent company and a jam to remember.
> 
> Date: April 19th, 2019
> Time: 6:30ish for dinner
> ...


Adcandour here you go.

No list of attendees as of yet and no venue for dinner yet. A little too early. 

I am looking at hamburger joints in the area of GG’s studio. A burger, fries and a beer and were set. Then we shall hop over to GG’s studio for the remainder of the night.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2019)

have it catered to the studio?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> have it catered to the studio?


Good idea.


----------



## Bullet (Jan 24, 2019)

vadsy said:


> I’ll say what everyone is thinking.


Simply brilliant !


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Lola said:


> Good idea.


I'm OK with that, but there's not enough seating; no tables.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

[email protected] St. Brew Pub
21 A Tank House Lane, 
M5A 3C4

Burgers, fries and beer.

I will phone closer to the date and make reservations for us.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Lola said:


> [email protected] St. Brew Pub
> 21 A Tank House Lane,
> M5A 3C4
> 
> ...


Looks promising! You may want to make sure that they will be open as it is Good Friday.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

bw66 said:


> Looks promising! You may want to make sure that they will be open as it is Good Friday.


Will phone today and check it out!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Just phoned and they’re open in April 19th.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Maybe if we're downtown and it's a bit later, we could head over to McVeigh's for a pint.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

@laristotle reminded me that it’s Good Friday. 

I will not be attending anything that day except for the stations of the cross at 3pm. 

Any other Friday would be swell. 

Up to y’all if you wanna change it. I suggest you do. Turnout will likely be better.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I totally forgot April 19th was Good Friday. 

I have opted to change it to April 12th. There are members here that do acknowledge this holy day. 

The date has been changed to April 12 because the 19th is Good Friday. I apologize if I have offended anyone by organizing it for the 19th.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

No problem Lola. You couldn’t offend. It was an oversight. I have one of those per hour. Lol. I’m back in!!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

What are the current arrangements so I don't have to read through ten pages?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Current status for the Meet and Greet in Toronto

Date: April 12th
Time: 6:30ish
Place: Mill St. Brew Pub for dinner, 21 A Tank House Lane Toronto M5A 3C4

Then to GG’s studio, address to follow.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

laristotle said:


> have it catered to the studio?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Putting all updates in the OP Will keep us all updated. Easily


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@Lola - put the details in the first post too.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Aw shit; not eating burgs or drinking on Good Friday .... could we switch dates at all (sorry!)?

Every year, gus. They book a gig on Good Friday every year. (You'd think I'd learn to check on that by now).


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2019)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Aw shit; not eating burgs or drinking on Good Friday .... could we switch dates at all (sorry!)?





Lola said:


> Current status for the Meet and Greet in Toronto
> 
> Date: April 12th
> Time: 6:30ish
> ...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Aw shit; not eating burgs or drinking on Good Friday .... could we switch dates at all (sorry!)?
> 
> Every year, gus. They book a gig on Good Friday every year. (You'd think I'd learn to check on that by now).


See 4 posts above. Everything has been taken care of. We shall see you on the 12th instead of the 19th.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

K sorry/thanks - just woke up and not finished coffee yet.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

There ain't nothin as far away as a minute ago.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Don’t forget the group pic!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

BSTheTech said:


> Don’t forget the group pic!


There will be lots of pics and maybe a vid of us playing. No worries!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Are you attending?

Let’s make a list of prospective attendees.

So far

Lola
Sambonne
Bullet
Granny Gremlin
Strat Cat(fingers crossed)
Butterknucket
Sunny 1433


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Lola said:


> Are you attending?
> 
> Let’s make a list of prospective attendees.
> 
> ...


I'm in as well


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Lola said:


> Are you attending?
> 
> Let’s make a list of prospective attendees.
> 
> ...


Stratcat confirmed


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

About a week before hand I will phone and make reservations. 

So I guess there is only 7 of us?


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

April 12, @ 6:30 - Mill Street Brew Pub - Confirmed!!!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Okay the list of confirmed attendees so far:


Me
Sambonee
Bullet
Granny Gremlin
Strat Cat
Butterknucket
Sunny 1433
Tarbender

Maybe JDTO and Bigboki?


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

What about a song list? I know "Midnight Rambler" is on the top of someone's  list. Any other suggestions from other participants? We don't want to be standing around "Do you know this one" or doing a 12 bar blues all night long.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I should be good for this. I will confirm 100% a little closer to the date.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have an extensive song list. Working OT right now. I will write a list of the songs I can play.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

If there’s a spot for projection of a pdf, or people's Tablets, I have a 1000 song book that works great for occasions such as these.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Rebel rebel/David Bowie
Midnight Rambler/The Stones
Living after Midnight/Judas Priest
Rock n roll Duty/Kim Mitchell
Lick it up/Kiss
Cars/Gary Numan
Free falling/Tom Petty
Maryjanes last dance/Tom Petty
Learning to fly/Tom Petty
Learn to fly/Foo Fighters
Glory days/Bruce Springsteen
Louie Louie/Motörhead version
Running wild/Airborne
This is Rock n roll/Hardbone
The Jack/ACDC
People get ready/Jeff Beck Rod Stewart version
Foxy Lady/Hendrix
Bittersweet Symphony/The Verve
Hells Bells/ACDC
Comfortably numb/Pink Floyd
Brown sugar/Rolling Stones
Original prankster/Offspring
You shook me all night long/Hell’s Bells/ACDC
Day Tripper/The Beatles
Can’t get enough/Bad company
Boulevard of broken dreams/Green Day
Stairway to Heaven/Led Zepplin(not the solo)
Sweet Emotion/Aerosmith
Let’s Shake/Teenage Head
House of the Rising sun/The Animals
Rocky Mountain way/Joe Walsh
You Wreck me/Tom Petty
Peter Gunn Theme
While my guitar gently weeps 

There’s more but I can’t remember them, I am sure.

There’s a few songs that we should all have in common.

I wouldn’t mind doing a blues improv but let’s make it short and sweet because those damned things can last forever. 

Amazing how I can remember all those songs but I can quite figure out what I came into the room for.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Someone else chime in with what you like to play. Let’s get some common songs acknowledged. Maybe we could be a little organized. 

Maybe we could do this twice a year in between Riff Wrath dates. This would keep me going for a while as well as others. 

I am really excited about this!!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Lola said:


> Rebel rebel/David Bowie
> Midnight Rambler/The Stones
> Living after Midnight/Judas Priest
> Rock n roll Duty/Kim Mitchell
> ...


Well, I could play 2 of those songs, and maybe fake my way through a third one.  Happy to just listen if I make it anyways. At this point, I figure I'm about 30% likely to make it.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

sambonee said:


> If there’s a spot for projection of a pdf.


Unfortunately no; walls pretty busy.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I will try to make it out!!

ps it's a good idea to update post #1 in this thread, so everyone doesn't have to sift thru 12 pages to find out WTF is going on


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

bw66 said:


> Well, I could play 2 of those songs, and maybe fake my way through a third one.  Happy to just listen if I make it anyways.


That's two more than me but then my song list looks like this ... lol


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Lola said:


> Rebel rebel/David Bowie
> Midnight Rambler/The Stones
> Living after Midnight/Judas Priest
> Rock n roll Duty/Kim Mitchell
> ...



I’m happy to learn, and i have lots to learn. I think I’ll bring my i-pad. Is there free wifi at GG’s studio?

From your list, i would pick:

Midnight Rambler
Lick it Up
Sweet Emotion
Maryjanes Last Dance
Day Tripper
Boulevard of Broken Dreams
Brown sugar

And i will add (if anyone is interested)
Help (Beatles)
Come Together (Beatles)
Interstate Love Song (STP)
By the Way (RHCP)
Detroit Rock City (KISS)

Also, please don’t ask me to solo. I play by ear and pride myself on being completely original (er, wrong - because truthfully, i find it impossible to learn other’s solos).

What we play is ultimately not that important, providing support is there to learn new things.

Also, do we need a drummer, bass player, keyboard player, singer? If so, I might be able to talk my son into joining us. 

I assume we need to bring our own amps.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I can somewhat sing, if we need singers.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

jdto said:


> I can somewhat sing, if we need singers.


Don’t be so modest!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

StratCat said:


> I’m happy to learn, and i have lots to learn. I think I’ll bring my i-pad. Is there free wifi at GG’s studio?
> 
> From your list, i would pick:
> 
> ...


A drummer and a bass player are definitely needed.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Update: 

Where: Mill street Brew Pub

When: April 12

Time: 6:30 for dinner or breakfast depending on your schedule 

List of attendees so far:

Lola
Sambonne
Bullet
Granny Gremlin
Strat Cat(fingers crossed)
Butterknucket
Sunny 1433
Tarbender 

Possibly:

JDTO
BW66
Bolero

If I missed someone pls accept my apologies.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

StratCat said:


> I’m happy to learn, and i have lots to learn. I think I’ll bring my i-pad. Is there free wifi at GG’s studio?
> 
> From your list, i would pick:
> 
> ...


I will learn one of the Beatle songs and Detroit rock city!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Question: we are all bringing gear of some sort with us. Should we dump it off at GG’s studio before we eat? Dependant up how close the pub is to the studio.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

To bad you guy`s are so far...

I`d go to play bass , I sing also...

Hope you guy`s have a good time !

Looking forward to pics !


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Frenchy99 said:


> To bad you guy`s are so far...
> 
> I`d go to play bass , I sing also...
> 
> ...


If I was rich enough, I would send a limo for you.  Not shittin’ ya, I seriously would.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lola said:


> If I was rich enough, I would send a limo for you.  Not shittin’ ya, I seriously would.


how about me?


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

vadsy said:


> how about me?


Lear jet for you


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Scottone said:


> Lear jet for you


finally someone is recognizing my awesomeness


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Scottone said:


> Lear jet for you


better make it two


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

So, anymore takers on this TO get together on April 12th? I phoned the pub and asked how busy they get on the weekends. The lady said now that the weather is getting nicer they will be getting jammed. I told her I wanted to make reservations for 10-15 ppl and she suggested not to leave it until the 11th hour.

I will phone either Thursday or Friday of this week coming and reserve tables for us. 

If anyone else wants to come just let me know by the end of this coming week. Merci.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

vadsy said:


> better make it two


Trois.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

So far we have a drummer, a couple of lead and rhythm players

*We need a bass player. 

Do we have someone in the mix that does play bass? 

Or, bring a friend that does play bass. *


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Lola said:


> So, anymore takers on this TO get together on April 12th? I phoned the pub and asked how busy they get on the weekends. The lady said now that the weather is getting nicer they will be getting jammed. I told her I wanted to make reservations for 10-15 ppl and she suggested not to leave it until the 11th hour.
> 
> I will phone either Thursday or Friday of this week coming and reserve tables for us.
> 
> If anyone else wants to come just let me know by the end of this coming week. Merci.


What pub were you thinking?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

butterknucket said:


> What pub were you thinking?


Where: Mill street brew pub

When: April 12

Time: 6:30 for dinner or breakfast depending on your schedule 

List of attendees so far:

Lola
Sambonne
Bullet
Granny Gremlin
Strat Cat
Butterknucket
Sunny 1433
Tarbender

Possibly:

JDTO
BW66
Bolero

If I missed someone pls accept my apologies


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Bass players need apply.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

@Strat cat

I will learn Help and Detroit rock city. That’s enough on my agenda for now. 


I will learn them tonight.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Lola said:


> Bass players need apply.


Hand a guitarist a bass and they can do it passably.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

See if this guy is still available; he'd probably do it for a hamburger and a beer or two:


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I can play bass all night. It’s good. I like it. Does Gg have a bass?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

sambonee said:


> I can play bass all night. It’s good. I like it. Does Gg have a bass?


I don’t really know. Ask him. We have a drum kit, speakers and PA’s


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Any more some requests by others?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

LOCATION: 

On Polson right beside Rebel night club(which used to be the Docks)


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Lola said:


> Bass players need apply.





sambonee said:


> I can play bass all night. It’s good. I like it. Does Gg have a bass?


@sambonee beat me to it but we're good between the 2 of us. I have a few 4 bangers, yes.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Granny Gremlin said:


> @sambonee beat me to it but we're good between the 2 of us. I have a few 4 bangers, yes.


Thx for the heads up.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Budda said:


> Hand a guitarist a bass and they can wank all over it just as well.


Fixed that for ya B#(*


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Not necessarily. I have tried bass before and I definitely sucked at it.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Yeah that's kinda what I meant.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Lola said:


> ...
> 
> I will phone either Thursday or Friday of this week coming and reserve tables for us.
> 
> If anyone else wants to come just let me know by the end of this coming week. Merci.


Lola, sorry but I won’t be making it to this get together. I’ve had a rethink on the drive from London and just can’t commit to the time to get there and back. 

My regards to the group for a fun, rocking night of guitar camaraderie.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

StratCat said:


> Lola, sorry but I won’t be making it to this get together. I’ve had a rethink on the drive from London and just can’t commit to the time to get there and back.
> 
> My regards to the group for a fun, rocking night of guitar camaraderie.


No worries! London is a long drive. I have been there for a few of my sons body building competitions. How be we get together for a coffee next time I am out that way?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

*FYI.
*
*NO table reserservations available for the date And time in which we intend on going? *

*Do you just want to go and sit at the bar? *

*Option suggestions? *

*Let’s order in. Just a suggestion. *


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Lola said:


> *FYI.
> *
> *NO table reserservations available for the date in which we intend on going? *
> 
> ...


As long as they have the space, going and sitting there should be fine, I think.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Sunny1433 said:


> As long as they have the space, going and sitting there should be fine, I think.


I am good with that.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Awesome.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Fitting , what , 6 people in at the bar on what they are saying is gonna be a busy night might be tough. I'm willing to risk it.... but as a backup plan, take out (or sit in if y'all really want but the decor is , well, nonexistant) sushi/dim dum/general Asian at T&T supermarket (walking distance to studio; have spicy siracha mayo in the fridge ;P).


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I like the t& t idea. 

More choices 
More savings 
Money for gear underwear of calories. 
And more jamming time. 

I enjoy sushi, dim sum and Bbq pork. 


I will follow the general consensus. @Granny Gremlin you’re too generous!! 

I’ll clean up my food and be on tops behavior.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Don’t know if you guys are interested or not but there is a very good Mexican place in the distillery. 

El Catrin


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

sambonee said:


> I like the t& t idea.
> 
> More choices
> More savings
> ...



Yes t&t because we can jam longer!


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I wasn't going for the food anyway... With the suggested song list, we should be good for a couple of weeks )


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Y’all might be better off just to arrive fed so that you’ll have more time to play and your strings won’t get scuzzed up with fish and chips residue from some dockside greasy spoon restaurant run by a short order cook whose hygiene wouldn’t be tolerated in the focsal of a lake freighter.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Wardo said:


> Y’all might be better off just to arrive fed so that you’ll have more time to play and your strings won’t get scuzzed up with fish and chips residue from some dockside greasy spoon restaurant run by a short order cook whose hygiene wouldn’t be tolerated in the focsal of a lake freighter.


I would rather play then eat anyways. I can always grab something on the way down.

The purpose of going out though was to meet some new ppl and get to know them a bit.

I am sure the others need some sustenance though.

OR: 

Just say screw it and eat at home and let’s just jam.

My son told me about “Skip the dishes” app. You order whatever and they deliver right to your door.

Idk. 

We have a couple of days to decide.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

A small selection of “tapas” as they say in Spain. Get some sushi, dim sum, and a few sweets. Everyone pitch in $5 and we’ll get $50 of goods to chow on. 

Pending the approval of the host of Course.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

sambonee said:


> A small selection of “tapas” as they say in Spain. Get some sushi, dim sum, and a few sweets. Everyone pitch in $5 and we’ll get $50 of goods to chow on.
> 
> Pending the approval of the host of Course.


Awesome idea. California sushi for me.

Depending on GG.

Let’s have this wrapped up by Wednesday or thereabouts so we know exactly what everyone is doing.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

sambonee said:


> A small selection of “tapas” as they say in Spain. Get some sushi, dim sum, and a few sweets. Everyone pitch in $5 and we’ll get $50 of goods to chow on.
> 
> Pending the approval of the host of Course.


My only concern is if there's somewhere to lay it all out and complete lack of any utensils/dishes/cups. There's a small round table in the common area, but the big rectangle one got taken away recently. There is a picknick table outside if it's nice weather (but it's a windy corner so all the garbage gets blown in; we could move it I guess).

Also seating. I have a few drum stools (like 3 at least - they multiply on their own apparently), a nurse stool, 1 shitty armchair and a beanbag.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Granny Gremlin said:


> My only concern is if there's somewhere to lay it all out and complete lack of any utensils/dishes/cups. There's a small round table in the common area, but the big rectangle one got taken away recently. There is a picknick table outside if it's nice weather (but it's a windy corner so all the garbage gets blown in; we could move it I guess).
> 
> Also seating. I have a few drum stools (like 3 at least - they multiply on their own apparently), a nurse stool, 1 shitty armchair and a beanbag.


It’s looked after. I will bring paper plates, cutlery, serviettes and cups. I will be the mom here(lol) and look after laying out the food for everyone. The table will be put in service as well as wherever the rest of the food can be layed out. We’ll figure it out. No worries.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Im happy to Pickup the order. 

Gonna be fun. I’m excited.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

sambonee said:


> Gonna be fun. I’m excited.


It will be and me too.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey JDTO are you able to make it to this shindig?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

So any updates?

I think we should all meet up but where?, order food and get playing.

Or.....

Let’s arrive fed and then we have tons more time to have a good time!

Consensus?

Tomorrow is Wednesday. Please decide by then. This week is very busy between home and work so I would really like to know what I am doing and make a plan. Pls and thank you.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Lola said:


> So any updates?
> 
> I think we should all meet up but where?, order food and get playing.
> 
> ...


Just to get things moving, how about grabbing a bite beforehand and getting started with the intros/jam when we meet up. If there's a Tim's nearby, then coffee should be enough till the jam's done. 

Dunno where we meet up then though.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Sunny1433 said:


> Just to get things moving, how about grabbing a bite beforehand and getting started with the intros/jam when we meet up. If there's a Tim's nearby, then coffee should be enough till the jam's done.
> 
> Dunno where we meet up then though.


Like as in eating at home, then do the meet and greet, then rock out?


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Lola said:


> Like as in eating at home, then do the meet and greet, then rock out?


Yeap!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Sunny1433 said:


> Yeap!


Let’s see what the rest want.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Arrive fed then more time to play.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Anyone coming straight from work, I recommend stopping at T&T for a snack/meal. That's what I'll be doing.

Now where to meet up. I'd say just out front my door but the studio can be tricky to find the first time and the parking might be hogged by the people from the crossfit gym.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Anyone coming straight from work, I recommend stopping at T&T for a snack/meal. That's what I'll be doing.
> 
> Now where to meet up. I'd say just out front my door but the studio can be tricky to find the first time and the parking might be hogged by the people from the crossfit gym.


Sorry if this is a dum question but just wanted to confirm what gear we need to bring. Just main instrument and pedalboard? Or do we also get an amp?


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

No amps required - got plenty (7 including bass amp; also a tube preamp or two to DI into PA if required). Technically if a couple people show up without guitars (any cyclists?) that's cool too.

Drums and a bass also provided.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

I just double checked and google does not map the studio address correctly. It will put you on the wrong side of a very large complex. I have instead drawn a map with directions. This will be private messaged to confirmed attendees the morning of along with my cell number in case of mishap.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

just landed an hour ago, thanks to whoever sent the car service to pick me up. was hoping for that private jet that was hinted at but business class wasn't all that bad

hoping to catch a Jays game and meet some cool transvestites while I'm here, maybe make to the jam later this week. 

bad news, I forgot all my good picks in my other pants so I need to borrow some. anyone?

I'm at the Hilton on Richmond, 23rd floor if anyone wants to come visit and check out my sweet view of the smokestack


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks like I definitely won't be there. Life is pretty hairy right now. Have fun!

(FWIW, if I was able to make it, I would be voting in favour of a meal - I'm a big fan of getting to know people around a table.)


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Sorry I will miss this. Especially when dim sum, sushi or BBQ is involved. I just got home from week in Toronto. 

It's always fun to meet up with forum members (even if they are dicks online )


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

UPDATE: 

Everyone eat something before you come and we’ll meet up according to plans and rock out! 

We’ll meet at the studio.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Lola said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Everyone eat something before you come and we’ll meet up according to plans and rock out!
> 
> We’ll meet at the studio.


So we get the location tomorrow?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Sunny1433 said:


> So we get the location tomorrow?


Yes, as in a pm.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Please take a few pics and post them in this thread. 

To all: ENJOY!!!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

greco said:


> Please take a few pics and post them in this thread.
> 
> To all: ENJOY!!!


Thank you. I can hardly wait. This is going to be fun. 

I am sure we will all have an amazing time.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

So my hernia surgery was gonna he in 4 weeks —- then it was this past Monday. I thought I’d be back at it for tomorrow. 

I was wrong. I still can’t drive. Sorry amigos. I really wanted to attend too. Sincerely.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am going come hell or high water.

I have had my heart set on doing this for weeks now.

I have today planned to a T. I hope it doesn’t rain all day. I want to walk from Union to where we are playing.

I love downtown Toronto so much. I am so excited to go down there. It’s a different world down there.

So nice to be with like minded people.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

I there for sure too!


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Just as soon as I know where 'there' is


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

So if I understand , I take the 40 till I reach the 401 and drive for 5 hrs... then what ?


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Sorry to hear that @sambonee.


----------



## Bullet (Jan 24, 2019)

Hey Folks 
Last minute family issue on my side so I regretfully need to bow out from tonight's festivities 
Enjoy and hopefully there will be a next time !


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeah. In a week I should be back at it.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Map sent so if you were planning on coming and didn't get it PM me.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I’m trying by to swing it. Please pm address. Thanks.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Hope to see you Sambonee. 

Bullet, next time.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Frenchy99 said:


> So if I understand , I take the 40 till I reach the 401 and drive for 5 hrs... then what ?


Then head south but remember to stop when you get to the lake. It doesn’t freeze over like it used to so if you find yourself up to your ass in water and effluent then you’ve gone too far and need to head back north for a bit until you get there.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

sambonee said:


> I’m trying by to swing it. Please pm address. Thanks.


Sent; glad this turned around for you.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Have a great time, all. I hope to make it next time.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Have a great jam !

We want pictures and video<s !!!


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

On my way... See U there!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Y'all have a great time!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This jam was just amazing. The ppl that I played with were incredible. These ppl were very talented.

One of the most fun jams I have had in a while.

A great big thanks to GG for hosting this.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lola said:


> This jam was just amazing. The ppl that I played with were incredible. These ppl were very talented.
> 
> One of the most fun jams I have had in a while.


was it Guitars Canada people or some folks from Harmony Central?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

vadsy said:


> was it Guitars Canada people or some folks from Harmony Central?


You’re two hours behind; the tsunami be coming your way right soon.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Glad the jam went well guys. This is what it's all about.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I`m almost there !  Should be there in 15 minutes ...


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Frenchy99 said:


> I`m almost there !  Should be there in 15 minutes ...


You missed it. This ain’t Montreal; we roll up the sidewalks at 10 and all the strip joints went out of business years ago. My advice would be sell the wagon and mule might get you enough for a train ticket home and a couple of beers... lol


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

You're all welcome. Good times.

I don't think a single pic was taken. But I did record these:

HeyJoeGCYYZJam2019.mp3

LastJamGCYYZJam2019.mp3

.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2019)

Here's a picture of everyone at the jam:


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2019)

Granny Gremlin said:


> But I did record these:


Nice n' clear.
I like the bass lines.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I forgot to be nervous! Lol

What a comfortable and inviting atmosphere.

The people, the place, just awesome!

We have to do this again soon.

This is such an excellent way of learning by exposing yourself to different ppl’s style of playing.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Nice n' clear.
> I like the bass lines.


@sambonee 's a monster. ... like all teeth and claws n shit.

I missed recording a bunch of things we did because they just started up and everyone jumped in; shoulda just let it run one long take the whole time.



Lola said:


> I forgot to be nervous! Lol
> What a comfortable and inviting atmosphere.
> 
> The people, the place, just awesome!
> ...


You really loosened up and it showed in yer playing. The second last one that I think you started was super fun; I was waiting for one that I could bust out bass chords on.

There was a lot of style variation as regards instrument and playing; Sammy's fingerstyle on a Strat vs Tarbender's classic licks on a 50s style p90 LP vs Lola poking through on her HSS Parker vs Steve with the screaming sustain of a humbucker LP.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Sunny had some very amazing sounding double stops sans pick. I need to get off my lazy butt, start using my looper and seriously practice this technique.

Going to jams like this makes you just want to up your game when you listen to ppl like I played with last night.

In all honesty and sincerity this was one of the best jams ever because it instilled great confidence within my abilities. Walking on cloud 9 this morning, thx to this!


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Lola said:


> Sunny had some very amazing sounding double stops sans pick. I need to get off my lazy butt, start using my looper and seriously practice this technique.
> 
> Going to jams like this makes you just want to up your game when you listen to ppl like I played with last night.
> 
> In all honesty and sincerity this was one of the best jams ever because it instilled great confidence within my abilities. Walking on cloud 9 this morning, thx to this!


Thank you!  It really was great playing with everyone. Always makes me a better player to react and fill in the space with other people doing the same.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Granny Gremlin said:


> I don't think a single pic was taken.


Seriously!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

greco said:


> Seriously!


I totally forgot. It didn’t even dawn on me!

Next time.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Granny Gremlin said:


> I don't think a single pic was taken.
> 
> .


That's too bad. It would have been nice for those like me who couldn't make it because of the distance or other reasons.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


> That's too bad. It would have been nice for those like me who couldn't make it because of the distance or other reasons.


I know; I had other jobs to do tho. I think everyone meant to, but then ....

I guess next time we gotta nominate a person to be on top of that.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Granny Gremlin said:


> I know; I had other jobs to do tho. I think everyone meant to, but then ....
> 
> I guess next time we gotta nominate a person to be on top of that.


Partly my fault. I meant to post a reminder for the attendees to take pictures but neglected to do so. Like you say, next time.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Granny Gremlin said:


> I guess next time we gotta nominate a person to be on top of that.


Although keep in mind that a lot of musicians are just one step ahead of a warrant or maybe in some kind witness protection deal and may not want Steadly to get ahold of their pictures on the internets .. lol


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

is it safe to assume there were a lot of creased 501 jeans, Crocs with white socks and 'free with every case' xlarge Molson T-shirts throughout the crowd? its all good, I'm sure you guys were still better dressed than the TGP crowd


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

vadsy said:


> is it safe to assume there were a lot of creased 501 jeans, Crocs with white socks and 'free with every case' xlarge Molson T-shirts throughout the crowd? its all good, I'm sure you guys were still better dressed than the TGP crowd


I know you have a pair of pleated jorts ready to go once the warm weather hits


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Black Stetson in August; that's hard corps, right ?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

jdto said:


> I know you have a pair of pleated jorts ready to go once the warm weather hits


Lol


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jdto said:


> I know you have a pair of pleated jorts ready to go once the warm weather hits


I've never had a pair but oddly enough bought a set today, I look good


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Black Stetson in August; that's hard corps, right ?


yep, especially in the urban jungle,. you can emulate these canadian heroes


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lola said:


> Lol


lol. you wish you had the legs I do to pull these off


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

vadsy said:


> yep, especially in the urban jungle,. you can emulate these canadian heroes


Be more like Stompin Tom...lol


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

A big thank you to Granny Gremlin for hosting a great jam session., I had a blast. And a very special thank you to Lola for her organizational skills in putting it together. It was a fun evening and a great chance to play with other guitarist and try to improve my chops.

I actually pulled out my phone to take some pic's but for some reason got distracted (probably by Steve's wicked licks). Really a great, great time meeting you guys and gal. Gotta do it again!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

The mp3s sound pretty good. Who was playing drums?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

@Morattoampshop was On fire. Everybody had fun. GG’s spot is sweet. Love the drums.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

It was so much fun to play with musicians of your caliber. Everyone just slayed the beast.

That little ditty that I made up rocked hard thanks to everyone’s efforts. It was just so cool to run with my idea and really make something of it. A confidence builder right there! We played two songs that Sambonee had written also, it was just incredibly fun.

Thx to everyone who came.

I need to do this again. 

GG I could hibernate in that studio and be extremely happy. Just need a portable shower and a microwave. Home sweet home.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

This one’s called Fred’s home. 

Fred’s Home

Em |G |A |B D :||

Fred's home, I want to welcome you to Fred's home Flintstone, there's a rock we know in Fred's home.

Fred's home, here they come, now who's faking?
Even Dino, his master's voice smells just like bacon

Chorus 
F |x4 |Em(no riff) |x4 |F |x4 To 
Her hair was like fire, her name was Wilma
She was the sharp one, her head was screwed on right; 
Who holds the wheel in Fred’s home? x 4

Fred's home, who come running when Fred's home
The Flintstone, workin' hard all day for those at home

Fred's home, who's givin' kisses when fred's home
Flintstone, could he feel alone in his own home?

Chorus
If it weren't for Wilma, there'd be just chaos
THe red head got it right, she's got her head on tight! 
Who holds the wheel in Fred’s home? x 4

Fred's home. Now they're dashing for the door when arives the 
Flintstone, He's workin' rocks all day for his home.

who's running for the door? could he want any more?
Who holds the wheel in Fred's home?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

sambonee said:


> This one’s called Fred’s home.
> 
> Fred’s Home
> 
> ...


This song was a blast to play. We killed it.

Thx Sambonee for your admired artistic abilities.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Tarbender said:


> A big thank you to Granny Gremlin for hosting a great jam session., I had a blast. And a very special thank you to Lola for her organizational skills in putting it together. It was a fun evening and a great chance to play with other guitarist and try to improve my chops.
> 
> I actually pulled out my phone to take some pic's but for some reason got distracted (probably by Steve's wicked licks). Really a great, great time meeting you guys and gal. Gotta do it again!


Your chops are already fabulous!!

Some of those classic riffs you were wailing on kicked some pretty serious ass! 

Butterknucket was MIA. I just remembered now. Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Kenmac said:


> The mp3s sound pretty good. Who was playing drums?


That was me. @sambonee and I switched back n forth on bass n drums but both mp3s were him on bass.



Lola said:


> It was so much fun to play with musicians of your caliber. Everyone just slayed the beast.
> 
> That little ditty that I made up rocked hard thanks to everyone’s efforts. It was just so cool to run with my idea and really make something of it. A confidence builder right there! We played two songs that Sambonee had written also, it was just incredibly fun.
> 
> ...


I got a little worried when I saw you looking around as if for a pillow. You did not find the bean bag chair which may have been so inviting that the squat may have ensued immediately. I have considered the shower problem myself; it could be a simple matter of becoming a member of the crossfit gym upstairs (I think they have taken care of this now, via the use of a frosted sticker thing on the window, but when they first put the shower in we got a free show when we were out front smoking one time).

You're welcome @Tarbender . You all are.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Granny Gremlin said:


> That was me. @sambonee and I switched back n forth on bass n drums but both mp3s were him on bass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I got down in that bean bag chair I would’ve never have gotten up. Lol. It was weird a bit. As the night progressed I felt so energetic. Extra curricular activities + you guys really showed what you were made of!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Forgot to mention that Sambonee handed out some picks for us to check out. Well, I think I found my new favourite pick called the Stiletto. I think it’s 2mm thick. Perfect for me because flimsy picks don’t cut it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2019)

@sambonee is very generous with his V picks.
I've gotten a few from him too.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> @sambonee is very generous with his V picks.
> I've gotten a few from him too.


For your bass playing Laristotle? Are the bass picks different?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2019)

Picks for my guitar.
I finger my bass.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

The bass picks are killer too. The stiletto is one of my favs. 

Thanks @Granny Gremlin fornyiur hospitality. We gotta jam again soon. .


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Well you gotta grab the thing you left here so...

You are all welcome back (almost) any time.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Lola said:


> This song was a blast to play. We killed it.
> 
> Thx Sambonee for your admired artistic abilities.


Serendipity, E G A B D comprise Em Pentatonic. For past several days, I have been playing chord progressions using these five chords. Love the sound!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Well you gotta grab the thing you left here so...
> 
> You are all welcome back (almost) any time.


You name a date and I am sure we’ll all come.

Btw I have someone’s capo. I think it’s the one I borrowed off of Tarbender.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Sambonee that was such a cool song because most of us can remember how much fun the Flintstones were to watch. That song was “dope” lmao.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Sorry for the delay, but we can do another jam if people are into it. Lola wanted to stick with Fridays, so I got June 7, 14 and 28.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am good for either the 14th or the 28th. I have a previous commitment for the 7th but maybe I can wangle my way out of it.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Sorry for the delay, but we can do another jam if people are into it. Lola wanted to stick with Fridays, so I got June 7, 14 and 28.


Hey, I'm coming up on the 17th so I might be able to make that one.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Sounds good. I hope to make it to this round.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm flexible right now for any of the suggested dates (and I'll take pic's this time  )


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

A


Tarbender said:


> I'm flexible right now for any of the suggested dates (and I'll take pic's this time  )


Awesome! Your coming!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I can’t make it on the 7th the other two dates are good ! 14 or the 28th


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Lola said:


> I can’t make it on the 7th the other two dates are good ! 14 or the 28th


What date is good for JDTO?

I really hope you can make it. You will have so much fun. The guitar players that came were absolutely stellar and their talents are very diverse.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Lola said:


> What date is good for JDTO?
> 
> I really hope you can make it. You will have so much fun. The guitar players that came were absolutely stellar and their talents are very diverse.


Either of those two is good as of now, but I have to see what's going on with cottage weekends next month.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

How is the 14th for everyone?

All those in favour say “I”.

I. 

Any feedback?


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I OK.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I should be good for the 14th


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

jdto said:


> I should be good for the 14th


So glad that you will be able to attend. Awesome!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Something has come up for the weekend of the 14th. Can’t make it. Any other dates that would suit everyone. I am so sorry but I have to do this.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I won't be in the area until the 19th of June.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

There has been a change of dates.

So the new dates are: June 21st, July 12th and the 19th.

The only date that works for me is July 19th. It’s a Friday and that’s the only date that I play because of work. Friday’s are my flex days. 

What date is good for you?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lola said:


> There has been a change of dates.
> 
> So the new dates are: June 21st, July 12th and the 19th.
> 
> ...


I will be in the area. Whether I can make it or not I might have to play by ear.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I away both of those weeks, @Lola


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Lola said:


> There has been a change of dates.
> 
> So the new dates are: June 21st, July 12th and the 19th.
> 
> ...


Are these your dates or GG's dates?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Tarbender said:


> Are these your dates or GG's dates?


These are GG’s dates


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am in for the 19th. That is the only doable date for me.

We are in the process of getting our cottage on the market so between work and getting the cottage ready I don’t really have any other time.

Anyone else for the 19th?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

So any idea in the dates yet? 

The 19th is the best for now! 

We are in the process of preparing our cottage for sale so my time is limited between that and work. The 19th is good. 

Anyone?


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Aug 2 can be added to the potential date list at this point. I'm still good for the 19th.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Aug 2 can be added to the potential date list at this point. I'm still good for the 19th.


Awesome for the 19th. The 2nd May work depending on work the cottage.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

So is the 19th good for all those concerned? 

Just let’s say the 19th if that’s okay with Granny G?


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyep


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Granny Gremlin said:


> yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyep


Awesome then it’s the 19th then. See everyone then.

Booking the afternoon off of work right now.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

See you all next Friday at 6:30ish. 

Excited!!


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Is anyone even coming?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I thought so far it was me you and tarbender and someone else. Can’t remember who but will play it by ear.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

alrighty


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Tarbender are you coming?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

No one seems to be replying GG. I know two that did want to come are on holidays. 

I am thinking we should wait until maybe the end of August to start up again. 

I personally have a week off next week and for sure I will be grinding away at my cottage. 

Let’s just cancel Friday the 19th and start again towards the end of August okay?


----------

